# Exactly what is an "Accountant's Certificate of Confirmation"?



## stenomanuk (Feb 22, 2015)

What is an "Accountant's Certificate of Confirmation"?

This is a requirement under the self-employed financial evidence. I asked my accountant what this was and he was not sure - other than perhaps his signature on my year-end accounts he had prepared.

I've researched online and there doesn't seem to be a definitive answer.

Has anyone encountered this certificate before?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I think for an unaudited account, the accountant who prepared it should sign, stating that it's a true statement of financial affairs of your business/self-employment etc.


----------



## stenomanuk (Feb 22, 2015)

Thank you, Joppa, for your continuing support and help.


----------

